# How to apply for Pre-U in Australia?



## HQLEE (Dec 20, 2009)

I come from Malaysia and would like to know about Pre-U programmes in Australia. I'm now 17 years old but I have no idea on the Pre-U programmes and the scholarships for Malaysian in Australia. Please kindly send me the related issues or link. Thanks..


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi HQLEE and welcome to the forum.
Most international students to Australia do come for vocational training or university study but some do come for pre University Study. Australian school system  and Secondary School (VCE and VCAL) for Abroad Students will give you some idea.

I'm not aware of any scholarships available from Australia for international students and in fact it is likely to be quite the opposite for international student fees are very high [there being no government subsidy].

And then there are visa requirements you can read about @ Students - Visas & Immigration


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

^ is right, there are not that much scholarship for international students and it is highly likely that you will be charged more. what you can do is apply for a scholarship at your current country. in my country, some group/people sponsor some good students to study abroad. if you can search something like this in your country, it would be great... good luck with it.


----------



## HQLEE (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks you all...


----------

